# My Scotland



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

In Scotland our traditional rights mean we can basically go anywhere, camp anywhere, paddle any body of water so long as we are human powered and don't cause damage or alarm or encroach on a dwelling. (It's now been codified and is more legalistic than that, but that's the concept).

As a result I very rarely venture on to mtb specific trails, but with no limits can explore any interesting looking track/hill/mountain regardless of ownership.

From a few discussions I've had on this site, it's obvious my idea of mtbing is taking a bike, any bike, into the mountains rather than the usual definition of mtb.

I thought I'd show you why, so I'll just start posting pics of where I like to ride. (Warning, I'm usually on the wrong sort of bike  )

I'll start about 10 years ago when I got a digital camera:

Click on pic for proper size.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

More, please.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

That sounds absolutely barbaric. People are free to roam about anywhere they want? Chaos I say! 

Just kidding of course. Sounds absolutely fantastic and looks beautiful. As Radium says, more pics please!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous landscapes and epic riding


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I spent two weeks in Scotland on business twenty years ago. I would love to return.

Please post your pics.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Radium said:


> More, please.





Vespasianus said:


> ...more pics please!





chuckha62 said:


> Please post your pics.


Another vote to share more of your Scotland please...
...this thread is getting to be a petition!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I have no interest in visiting England, for some reason, but Scotland and Ireland are a different matter entirely. Looks like a good time to be had by all.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks beautiful. What a wonderful idea that people can be trusted to go where they choose without being regulated to death, and the people respect the land. That's why we can't have nice things in the states. (e.g. Joshua Tree National Park)

My daughter is studying next summer in Dublin. We plan on visiting her in Ireland and my hope is to get to Scotland. I really want to get to Islay and drink my way around!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's where a couple of small wheel bikes made the ride more interesting.

First is on the Great Glen Way. Loch Ness is between the range of hills in the background.

I live about 20 or so miles from the start of it, but one day I had ridden on the road into Inverness where it starts, and thought I'd have a wee look at it.

Back then it was mainly a mtb trail through the woods high above Loch Ness, but when the trail goes near the edge the trees are so thick there's not much chance of seeing the famous Loch Ness Monster.

However it has some nice gravel bits like this. I'd class it as suitable for a gravel bike with some tread - it's a bit tricky on little wheels with slick tyres because the track is slippery when wet, and it's often wet. Gears would help 

If you're planning a visit, it's possible to ride around the Loch and barely touch the road - about 66 miles and some great scenery (much better than this). BTW there is a very unusual cafe in the woods - it deserves a post of its own. 



The next was the result of some frustration. There had been a thick mist hanging around for a couple of days. I had cabin fever and I was missing blue skies because I was just back from Australia after 30 years.

The only bike I had was this little Dahon folder.

The obvious thing was to go for a ride, but it was a bit mental on the road - cars appearing out of nowhere etc. I thought I'd get offroad and then had the brainwave, just keep going uphill until I got above the mist.

So I headed up a track that led onto another track that led on to etc etc and ended up here after some hike-a-bike. I have no idea where it is to this day, but there is a steep drop off to the right and a long way down. When I went back down I got a bit lost in the maze of tracks, deer or sheep, I'm not sure, and I ended up on a road I didn't recognise, so I rode along until I saw a sign, followed that and eventually ended up heading for home.

I reckon this pic is of the Brigadoon of mountains/hills, because although I have been over the area fairly comprehensively I've never seen this spot again, but the cycling gods did give me my dose of blue sky.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Always wanted to see Scotland...awesome pictures and great stories! Your choice of bikes reminds me of growing up in Western Maine in the early 70's. We had lots of hills, snowmobile trails, fields, gravel pits, etc all around the forest near my house. Some of us rode those trails continuously on what ever we had back then. Everything from a single speed 'sting ray' with a coaster brake to a 26" Sears 3-speed. There was plenty of roots, rocks and technical terrain too. Back then I never dreamed what a 'mountain bike' would eventually turn into.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Ladmo said:


> I have no interest in visiting England, for some reason, but Scotland and Ireland are a different matter entirely. Looks like a good time to be had by all.


Not even Cornwall, Exmoor, Dartmoor...?

Not a fan of Doc Martin or Poldark?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lone Rager said:


> Not even Cornwall? Not a fan of Doc Martin or Poldark?


I hear Peaky Blinders is must watch. Maybe a little fiction related to the place will stoke my interest.

Reminds me of an Aussie friend that visited back in the '80's. The most important thing to her was to visit Gillies bar in Texas because of the Travolta movie. She was not happy when I told her that was easily 1,000 miles from San Diego, for one thing, and as I had heard, was a dump in reality.

Anyway, too many places to visit, not enough money or time. England is way down the list.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

Ever ridden the Trossachs? Stayed in a B&B near there two years ago and was captivated by the wild beauty. No time for bikes though. 
Was with my Brother-in-law who is from the region, so we had a very good tour guide. He grew up in a house in the shadow of the Water Wheel.
Just imagine touring Scotland in an old Landy with a couple mtb's strapped to the back!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

You da man, VB.

Best thread going with others posting their fun times.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Spent a good part of September in Scotland this year. Seems she never changes. Anyone on this thread from Blair Atholl? I know, probably only a couple hundred peeps or so there (not including sheep and hairy coos), so what are the odds? Rented a cabin there as a base to bounce around the highlands. Never disappointing. Only downside this time around... weather didn't cooperate for a ride at Fort William. Next time...

Great rides, great hikes, great pubs.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's an entertaining short (from Salsa) about a small village on an island off the coast of Scotland...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Crankout said:


> Here's an entertaining short (from Salsa) about a small village on an island off the coast of Scotland...


This pic is me coming over the mountain to join on to that very track. I've been on it in winter, and it is not a trivial route when the 80+mph winds come in off the North Atlantic.

To get there I was on deer tracks, hike-a-bike, and tussock jumping over the bog. My wife's family had the croft on the other side from that, and we knew that postie. The folk there living a traditional lifestyle stayed active well into their 80s.



There's an even more remote spot called Molinginish off that track, and the best access is by boat.



There's still no road. The track can be dangerous with consequences. It is now unpopulated as far as I know, but I'll be checking that next time I'm over.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Velobike said:


> This pic is me coming over the mountain to join on to that very track. I've been on it in winter, and it is not a trivial route when the 80+mph winds come in off the North Atlantic.
> 
> To get there I was on deer tracks, hike-a-bike, and tussock jumping over the bog. My wife's family had the croft on the other side from that, and we knew that postie. The folk there living a traditional lifestyle stayed active well into their 80s.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks for sharing. I follow a lot of the gravel races and event, and see that there are a few crushers out your way and I can see why!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

wife and I did our honeymoon in Ireland, and did not want to come back. Scotland is definitely next on the trip docket, but after Sweden. Ireland is her homeland, Sweden is mine, so I need to get there once before I die.

Sweden
Scotland
Iceland

the big 3 for us next...will be using this thread as part of our travel planner for sure.


----------

